# Share your day May 2013



## TICA (May 2, 2013)

Didn't see that anyone had started a May thread yet, so here we go.....

This is my last day of work (and you can see that I'm really not working).

In a few hours, I'm officially on vacation until the end of May, then "officially retired".

Am I having a good day?   Oh yes I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!layful:nthego:


----------



## That Guy (May 2, 2013)

Most excellent.  Congratulations and happy days ahead!


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 2, 2013)

TICA...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  A vacation is a nice way to ease into retirement. nthego: 

Enjoy!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2013)

TICA said:


> Didn't see that anyone had started a May thread yet, so here we go.....
> 
> This is my last day of work (and you can see that I'm really not working).
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS TICA...ENJOY!!! :cheers:  That's how I did it, went on a three week vacation and never returned. :woohoo:


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 2, 2013)

Well, I started the month out with the second rhizotomy on my back. I have been so looking forward to this.  After the procedure today my left leg was totally numb (a normal temporary side effect) . If you have ever sat on your leg for a while and it's gone numb and can't stand on it, that's what I was experiencing.

When we make the trip to Mountain Home we have a half way stopping point for a potty break, which happens to be a liquor store with rest rooms accessible from the outside. . Wouldn't you know it when we drove up there were three guys standing outside the restroom watching as hubby was trying to get his wobbly wife out of the truck and into the restroom.
 I'm sure they thought I had a snootful already.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:inv:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2013)

Funny Ozark about the snootful, lol!  I hope your procedure brings you some relief. :love_heart:


----------



## TWHRider (May 3, 2013)

*TICA* CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!  :thumbsup::applause2::banana:

*Ozarkgal,*  I hope you're feeling a lot better by now.  Public restrooms at the liquor store --- my kinda placeepper:

My abnormal duty for today is to gather soil samples in 20 acres of pasture.  It's livestock-related, so of no interest to anyone.   I am not thrilled at the prospect of traipsing over 20 acres to gather soil samples.   This is when I really appreciate that old 4-wheeler - lol


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2013)

Have to take acception, TWH.  I find live stock and soil samples fascinating.  But, then, I find just about anything fascinating...

Perfect medium sized south swell rollin' through with major crowds.  Sheesh, it is 2013 and counting after all . . . !  But, less than the crowded conditions keeping me away, old injuries are again reminding me of our fragile existence.  Limping around awaiting things to get back to "normal".  Damn.


----------



## TWHRider (May 3, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Have to take acception, TWH.  I find live stock and soil samples fascinating.  But, then, I find just about anything fascinating...



Oh boy, that was a mistake - lol lol  You know I will be forced to share the results - lol lol

While I've intended to take soil samples for a long time, two things got my bee-hind in gear to get out there:

1.*  I now have a third horse with insulin issues.*  Horse #1 was diagnosed in May, 2007, when he was 19-1/2.  That means my other three horses have eaten the same stringent diet since 2007.  The Diet consists of absolutely no grains, and no feeds or suppelments with soy in them.  Ask me how hard it is (and expensive) to find nutrients that are soy-free for a horse.  Strictly grass hay with no clover or legumes.  Pasture time has dropped from 14 -16 hours daily to 8 - 10 hours daily and that costs me a lot more $$$$.

Horse #2 was diagnosed in June, 2010 when he was 16. 

 I have been suspicious of horse #3 since 2011.  I haven't had blood work on #3 but I don't need to --- he's got all the signs.  He just turned 19.  Yes there is a co-relation with age and there is a certain genetic predisposition because they are all Tennessee Walkers and Walking Horses are on the predisposed list.

In terms of body type, #3 does not fit the profile.  He's a lean, lanky, extremely athletic horse that would drop 30 pounds if you just said "BOO!"  Horses #1 & #2 are what is known as easy keepers - meaning, just show them the food and they gain weight, and they are very stocky built by birth.

Horse #4 is a 27 yr old Arab.  They are also on the predisposed list but he appears to have totally escaped metabolic issues.  He's not without his problems but insulin isn't one of them - so far.

The connection I am looking for is a severe deficiency in:  first copper; second zinc.

Our soil is high in iron, which depletes copper and zinc.  Analysis of the hay I used to buy five miles away, supports the high iron/low copper & zinc.  While most of the rest of the nation is deficient in selenium, we are minimally deficient, meaning nothing worth popping the eyeballs over.

 Both copper and zinc are necessary for livestock (horses particularly) to maintain not only a healthy immune system (including skin conditions) but are much needed to stabilize cortisol and insulin levels.

*2.  The second thing *that got me on this tangent was a news segment earlier this week about sterile cows and bulls in a county two hours NW of me.  The culprit allegedly has been proven to be Sulfur dioxide.  And what does SO2 do?  It depletes copper.  The news commentators words were similar to "almost non-existent".

That county's livestock problems are derived from Acid Rain (remember THAT term from the 60's?)  It seems the cattle farms in question are downwind of a coal-fired-steam-generating power plant.  The un-trapped emissions hold a "critical path" amount of S02 which floats thru that county, settling in creeks, ponds, soil, all types of vegetation - depleting copper when it settles in the soil and, evidently, rendering some cows and bulls sterile.

 I'm still researching but, from what I have learned to-date, I don't think I live in a area where "acid rain" from a steam generating plant would affect the soil but the news segment grabbed my attention when they said "sulphur bad - depletes copper".

My Ag guy informed me a few weeks ago, along with being high in iron, we are also high in sulfur.  I didn't know sulfur dioxide severely depletes copper from the soils.  Now that I know we are high in sulfur and iron, I want to find out how low the copper (and zinc) levels are.  If they are too far below normal, then I have my answer as to the trigger causing three horses to become insulin resistant. 

 IR is the exact same thing as Type II diabetes in humans.  It is treatable but never goes away and, instead of toes turning black, a horses hooves can become inflamed inside and do what is known as founder.  Think 1,100 pounds worth of gout in your big toe.  So the disease is every bit as serious in a horse as in a human

There are horses that will develop insulin issues because they live on tiny parcels of land, get little exercise and are fed to make the owner feel good.  I understand those reasons for a "cupcake-eating-Pepsi-swilling-horse becoming a diabetic.  I don't feed my horses that way and they have 22 acres of nothing but steep hills to forage for grass.  None of them should be sick, so that's why I am heck bent to find a trigger.

See, you should've never said you were interestedlayful:  And if your logical thought process has any thoughts?  I am all earsnthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2013)

Today we took the usual walk in the park with the dog, and I did a few things around the house.  Late in the afternoon I went out again for a walk in a wetlands area alone (no dogs allowed), and decided to take my binoculars.

It was a peaceful walk, and there were many birds chirping and singing.  It was nice to see them close up with the binoculars.  I saw some beautiful Redwinged Blackbirds, Robins, Mourning Doves, Quail, and some nice striped and spotted birds.

I watched a male and a female Mallard Ducks.  The male was so brilliantly colored with the teal colored head, and the female who looked so plain with the naked eye, looks so beautiful through the binos.  She had wonderful markings also, and shadings of color that made me appreciate the beauty of the female much more than I did.  Had a nice relaxing day. eaceful:


----------



## TWHRider (May 7, 2013)

Re-did the run-in stall Sunday.  Mr. TWH's part took about four hours; he ended up measuring cutting all the wood and fastening everything.  And we didn't even come close to killing each other.

My part took nine hours and I am still nursing my aches and pains.  I'm glad it's still raining because I don't feel like crawling up on the tractor and doing the much-needed mowing.  This time of year you can watch the grass grow---------------


----------



## That Guy (May 7, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> See, you should've never said you were interestedlayful:



WOW!  Horses is complicated...    Gonna leave the logical thought process to those who actually know something about livestock.  But, remain interested in the findings..


----------



## That Guy (May 7, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I watched a male and a female Mallard Ducks.  The male was so brilliantly colored with the teal colored head, and the female who looked so plain with the naked eye, looks so beautiful through the binos.  She had wonderful markings also, and shadings of color that made me appreciate the beauty of the female much more than I did.  Had a nice relaxing day. eaceful:



Used visit a pond I would often visit and watch the mallards.  What fun!  Now, did this!!!  There's a little cove along the cliff that is well protected from the waves (unless it's a raging winter swell...) so that the water is very calm.  Once, observed a (pod, herd, pride, pack, gang . . . ?) bunch of mallards hanging out there; in SALT water!  When I see starlings walking along the shore and eating or hummers feeding off the flowers growing out of the cliff it makes me wonder how they might evolve over time with that ocean influence.


----------



## TWHRider (May 7, 2013)

That Guy said:


> WOW!  Horses is complicated...    Gonna leave the logical thought process to those who actually know something about livestock.  But, remain interested in the findings..



 Believe me, it didn't used to be.  I kept my first set Keeper Horses on 100 acres, grazing with the beef cows.  They ran 24/7 all year.  I fed them oats to keep them coming up to the barn and added a little corn in winter.  I did a lot of butt sliding and knee digging up/down Powerlines with those two.  Took them to ages 27 & 29 in the early 80's without so much as a hint of insulin issues.

This complex B.S. has only come to pass in the last 15 - 20 years.  I blame soils stripped of essential nutrients, GMO's and for all I know the chemicalled city drinking water my horses have been on since 1998.  I live in Deliverance Land but still have "county" water that's treated.

Horse life was a lot of fun and relatively simple, once upon a time


I should hear something Wednesday or Thursday from the Lab.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Believe me, it didn't used to be.  I kept my first set Keeper Horses on 100 acres, grazing with the beef cows.  They ran 24/7 all year.  I fed them oats to keep them coming up to the barn and added a little corn in winter.  I did a lot of butt sliding and knee digging up/down Powerlines with those two.  Took them to ages 27 & 29 in the early 80's without so much as a hint of insulin issues.
> 
> This complex B.S. has only come to pass in the last 15 - 20 years.  I blame soils stripped of essential nutrients, GMO's and for all I know the chemicalled city drinking water my horses have been on since 1998.  I live in Deliverance Land but still have "county" water that's treated.
> 
> ...



I'm also very interested in hearing about your horses TWHRider, it is a bit involved, but you do so well explaining for us non-horse owning people.  I still love horses, and it's so sad to know that they are being affected by raping and poisoning of the soil, genetically modified crops, the chemicals sprayed from planes, and polluted drinking water.  Humans have certainly helped turning this natural earth into a $hit hole. 

Hoping the lab results are good. :love_heart:

PS: here's a nice picture of two horses showing each other affection that I posted on Pet Forums today...http://www.petforums.com/f22/horses-showing-each-other-affection-2602/#post11679


----------



## That Guy (May 8, 2013)

ARRRGH!!!  I'm caught in customer service hell!  Have been trying for months (Yes, MONTHS) to get television service and after dealing with horrible call centers with terrible muzak and "Your call is important" every 15 seconds and snotty agents, was able to contact a manager and the manager's manager.  Oh, they were very apologetic and promised to look into it.  Latest was somebody would call me . . .     So far, not a single tinkle of the bell.

Now, I'm convinced this is a sign from the wasteland to kill my television and avoid the brain rotting boob toob.  But, then, my $1000 flat screen just continues to be a rather bland objet d'art...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2013)

That Guy said:


> ARRRGH!!!  I'm caught in customer service hell!  Have been trying for months (Yes, MONTHS) to get television service and after dealing with horrible call centers with terrible muzak and "Your call is important" every 15 seconds and snotty agents, was able to contact a manager and the manager's manager.  Oh, they were very apologetic and promised to look into it.  Latest was somebody would call me . . .     So far, not a single tinkle of the bell.
> 
> Now, I'm convinced this is a sign from the wasteland to kill my television and avoid the brain rotting boob toob.  But, then, my $1000 flat screen just continues to be a rather bland objet d'art...



We always like the picture on the Samsung lcd flatscreen TVs, so we have three in the house.  A small one in the kitchen, a 42 inch in the living room, and a 32 inch in the bedroom.  We had a 32" Samsung TV crap out on us, and we didn't even mess with trying to have it repaired, probably cost half the price of the TV itself.  It was only a few years old, but not under warranty anymore. 

 So, that's when we bought the 42".  Our bedroom is so small, that we kept that one in the living room.  I like having a TV.  Sometimes I'll listen to the stereo when I'm doing things around the house, but lots of times I'll have the TV on. Just won't watch any of those ridiculous reality shows.


----------



## That Guy (May 8, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like having a TV.



I would like to like having a TV, too, if someone would just get their butt in gear and give me service.  Still no call, today.  So, as I promised the manager and her manager, will just continue contacting the next level of management until I get the damned CEO out here to get things going!


----------



## TWHRider (May 8, 2013)

*That Guy*, did I miss the post?  What happened to the TV?

I mowed another 2-1/2 hours --- the more than 15% incline hill that neither of us likes whether we're on the farm tractor with bad brakes or the sub compact John Deere that might find its own path down thru the trees if the hill isn't dried out - lol lol

I'd've still been doing the pasture trim around the fences, except Mr. TWHRider has gone and chainsawed down all the little trees and there they all are, right in the mowingpath.

They're too big for me to drag to the brush pile in the center of this section of the pasture but not so big that I can't hook a chain and pull them with the 4-wheeler.  I'll be using the 4-wheeler because it's too far up on either of the tractors to keep getting up/down up/down up/down.  I'm too old for that crap ------------------------------

There's more work moving those trees than if I mowed that entire section with the 50" mower deck instead of the bush hog:banghead:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2013)

TWH, I don't envy you with all the chores and work you tend to on a daily basis.   Kudos for doing all you do!

I'm a lightweight in comparison, but I still whine and complain just with backyard care.  I don't fuss much or spend much money to keep my grass alive, but I do put down fertilizer (chicken manure-Richlawn) every spring.

Well, it started raining yesterday on and off, and the forecasters predicted rain today and tomorrow.  Well, with the two day a week water restrictions, and the raise in water use costs, I try to plan my fertilizing where Mother Nature helps out.  But, I've been having to fight our spreader for the last few years, always cursing it because it's not only very hard to push, but the aluminum handle keeps bending to the point where you have to put your foot on the spreader and try to make it upright again.  I should've gotten rid of it years ago, but I never do.

Sooo...we came back from a walk in the park with the dog, and timed it just right not to get rained on.  When we got home, I told hubby I was going to get that fertilizer down in the yard.  It was threatening rain, and my old waterproof jacket was in the camper.  So I took the one that my hubby just bought, tags still on and all.

I'm in the yard, with the new jacket with tags, hood up, and it is starting to rain, but not hard.  I start pushing and fighting with that darn spreader, and start sweating like a pig and getting angry (as usual).  I had it unzipped and hood off within minutes.

Hubby's looking out the back window at me, laughing, and saying I look like Minnie Pearl.




Regardless of my mood, he always gets me to laugh. :love_heart:  So, I ended up scooping the fertilizer out of the spreader with an old coffee can, and spreading it out that way by hand.  Finished by picking up the spreader, and dumping what I couldn't scoop...woudda made a nice viral video of crazy angry old lady caring for her lawn. layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 9, 2013)

[





> QUOTE=TWHRider;10936]Oh boy, that was a mistake - lol lol You know I will be forced to share the results - lol lol
> 
> While I've intended to take soil samples for a long time, two things got my bee-hind in gear to get out there:
> 
> ...


Boy TWH..I just caught up to this post.  I'm sorry to hear about your third horse's development of IR.  You know, in reading your post I started thinking back.  I had never even heard of IR until just a few years ago.  I guess I am lucky to have escaped this disease with my horses, and never knew anyone who had one.  

 The only foundered horse I ever had broke into the feed room and consumed an 50# sack of Omolene, and hence foundered in all four feet. That was many years ago. I was able to pull him out of it and he was used as a hunter and heavy duty trail horse for several years after that before I sold him with no problem..a miracle I know!

Since I have been out of horses for a few years, there is of course new technology and diagnosis that have come to light, and livestock husbandry is evolving into a whole new science. Looking back, I can think of horses that may have been suffering from this, undetected and untreated.  The balance of nature is such a fragile thing that if one thing is out of whack, a whole chain reaction occurs and unfortunately  it seems the animals are most affected. 

 I am so sorry you are having to go through the ordeal of soil sampling and the quest for compatible feed for your guys. When things like this happen it separates the truly dedicated horseperson from the weekend owners. Kudos to you for going the extra miles for your horses health. They're a lucky bunch.

Your post is very informative of the delicate balance of minerals in the soil and the results. Thank you for sharing the results of your research with us and please keep us informed of the developments.  In the old days we just threw a mineral block out and called it good.  Ignorance is sometimes bliss.

To keep this thread honest and not hijack it.... today I have to go to the city and shop (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  It's rainy today, so it's a good time to go.


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> *That Guy*, did I miss the post?  What happened to the TV? :banghead:



Funny (NOT) that you should ask.  Waited around yesterday for the promised phone call.  Nothing.  Wrote the manager's manager once again suggesting (politely) that they get their asses in gear.  Waiting around again for the aforementioned call....    Next, will be an email to the manager's manager's manager.  Pretty soon, I hope to have the CEO out here doing some actual work.  I did warn them that my usual calm and friendly demeanor has finally grown thin.  Let the snide remarks begin!


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

Whoa, TWH!  You make living in the country sound like . . . uh . . . . work.  Flying downhill on a runaway tractor might be considered dangerous in some circles.  And dragging those cut down trees around has me feeling rather wimpy as I ponder cutting down a big bush that's got to make way for a replacement bottle brush.  Still, it sure beats city life!


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

SeaBreeze, you are my most favorite crazy, angry, sopping wet lawn care professional.  If I could, I would send you a shiny new spreader that actually works.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2013)

That Guy said:


> SeaBreeze, you are my most favorite crazy, angry, sopping wet lawn care professional.  If I could, I would send you a shiny new spreader that actually works.



Lol, That Guy...this one is headed for the trash, and I will have a shiny new replacement.


----------



## TICA (May 9, 2013)

Well, I've spent the morning researching forestry companies to help clear the land.  I'm beginning to think I'm in over my head.  I had some trees taken down last year where the pasture will be but all of the branches are still there and I don't have a tractor to move them around.  I don't want to burn them for a number of reasons such as it getting out of control, and also don't want to be responsible for the smoke and damage to the environment.  I've checked out chippers, but again, seems like a big investment to get one that could handle the volume.  I think I've found someone who thinks like I do and will hopefully meet him there tomorrow to see what can be done.  I've been in touch with a realtor and hope to have this house on the market next week.  Lots going on here in the fog!!


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

TICA said:


> Well, I I'm beginning to think I'm in over my head.



I know the feelin'!  Hope all goes well with the forestry people and the realtor.


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

Holding off major celebration . . . but, YEA!  Was just joyfully interrupted by a phone call from the tv people.  Good guy who know what to do.  Why nobody else could have handled it as well in the beginning I'll never understand.  Said he was from the escalation group which is exactly what I'd expected after all my emails to management.  Obviously, there's a major problem with customer service if they actually need an escalation group.  Seems the solution would be training the frontline people how to actually do the job and making sure they are doing it.  Oh, well . . .

Now, have and order number, account number and appointment for a tech to come out and make the magic happen.  Then, let the brain rotting begin!


----------



## TICA (May 10, 2013)

Met the Forestry technician this morning.  He's going to come up with "a plan"!  Yay - because I sure don't have one!  Black flies attacked us as we tramped through the forest but I love the feeling I get when I'm on that property (flies or not).

That Guy - do you have the boob tube in operation yet??


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Holding off major celebration . . . but, YEA!  Was just joyfully interrupted by a phone call from the tv people.  Good guy who know what to do.  Why nobody else could have handled it as well in the beginning I'll never understand.  Said he was from the escalation group which is exactly what I'd expected after all my emails to management.  Obviously, there's a major problem with customer service if they actually need an escalation group.  Seems the solution would be training the frontline people how to actually do the job and making sure they are doing it.  Oh, well . . .
> 
> Now, have and order number, account number and appointment for a tech to come out and make the magic happen.  Then, let the brain rotting begin!



Never heard of an escalation group, but good for you for sending all those emails...the squeaky wheel gets the oil!   Yeah, smartest thing would be training the frontiline folks to do their jobs properly...guess that won't happen any time soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2013)

Good luck *TICA*, sounds like you have a lot on your plate, but a good plan to get things done!


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 11, 2013)

TICA said:


> Well, I've spent the morning researching forestry companies to help clear the land. I'm beginning to think I'm in over my head. I had some trees taken down last year where the pasture will be but all of the branches are still there and I don't have a tractor to move them around. I don't want to burn them for a number of reasons such as it getting out of control, and also don't want to be responsible for the smoke and damage to the environment. I've checked out chippers, but again, seems like a big investment to get one that could handle the volume. I think I've found someone who thinks like I do and will hopefully meet him there tomorrow to see what can be done. I've been in touch with a realtor and hope to have this house on the market next week. Lots going on here in the fog!!



Your dilemma brings back memories of our efforts to move here.  We bought raw land planning to build on it.  By the time we cleared the land, put a driveway through, dug a well and put a septic in we were almost to the point financially, without even building the house of what it would cost to buy an already built place.  We put the land up for sale and did just that.  We looked a long time to find what we wanted, but since we lived out of state, it would have been very tough to co-ordinate and watch over all the work of building. We kind of put the cart before the horse in our research.   If you are located closer to your property it will be much easier for you. 


Good luck on your new venture and in selling your existing home.  

Anyone want to buy some prime land in Arkansas?


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 11, 2013)

Today BuckBuckBuck gets his freedom.  I wish him luck in settling in.  This evening we are having a campfire cookout with some friends who are Mexican.  They are cooking a chicken dish called Tinga.  The first time they made it for us it was so hot tears were actually running down hubby's face as he was eating it.  It had such a good flavor you couldn't stop eating it though.  The next time they made it they toned it down a bit, and we enjoyed it much more. 

Sighhhh....The (a) coon is back in the chicken house. Night before last he figured out how to open the cat food container that has a snap lock lid as well as a bungee cord tying the lid down.  This morning I found he chewed the corner of the door off and I found the bungee cord outside the building.  When I opened the door the container was by the door licked clean.  He completely ignored the trap with corn in it, and I'm surprised after all he ate he could get back out the door. 

 That critter goes down tonight.  He *will* be caught and re-located in a different direction much further away.  I kind of think it is the same critter as we have never had this much problem with coons.


----------



## That Guy (May 11, 2013)

TICA said:


> He's going to come up with "a plan"!


 Nothing beats having a plan . . .


----------



## That Guy (May 11, 2013)

TICA said:


> That Guy - do you have the boob tube in operation yet??


 Made an appointment for 5/17 because I'll home all day.  So, actually not in operation just yet.  But it's in the planning...


----------



## That Guy (May 11, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> ...the squeaky wheel gets the oil!


  Ya gotta be careful with makin' too much noise.  Sometimes the squeaky wheel just gets greased...


----------



## That Guy (May 11, 2013)

Go Buckbuckbuck.  Go!


----------



## TWHRider (May 11, 2013)

The neighbor's back yard is a literal slippery slope, almost from right out the door.

This morning, I knew he'd never get the truck out from where he'd backed it to unload something.

Mid-afternoon the truck had been repositioned - well actually it slid.

A few minutes later, as I was heading to the front lawn pasture to mow with the John Deere, I noticed the truck had once again been "repositioned"; this time facing straight up and down with the back end much closer to the barbed wire fence.  That kind of fence is easy to plow thru, leaving the truck with only a few scratches as it continues on its sliding path of destruction toward that 100 year old Oak tree, that I love and sits on our property -- wheeeeee!!!!!

We've had so much rain and the hill is steep enough, truck could easily have started sliding unless blocks were behind the tires.  But the truck was spared sliding thru the barbed wire because I got the tow chain out of the workshop and took my trusty 4-wheel drive John Deere over to assist.

Rule #1 when pulling someone out of the muck, always make THEM hook to their own vehicle.  That way if something breaks, it's their insurance not yours.
Rule #2 ask who's doing the driving and hope they're smarter than you give them credit for; meaning they will do what they're told, once behind the steering wheel.

Chain hooked, positioned driver gaves thumbs up and away we went.  My Little Green Goddess walked the truck right out of her slippery spot up to the road, everyone breathed a huge sigh, said thank you very much, I said "yepperrr now go have beer, I need to mow" and life was back to normal -- well as normal as it can be.

*Ozarkgal,* I have visions ---- visions of you Wiley Coyote, squaring off with Rocky Raccoon alias the Roadrunner.  I will be waiting for the next chapter in what sounds to be a never ending weekly series.  That raccoon is really smart - I hope he doesn't get himself blown to pieces with the saw-off shotgun - lol lol


----------



## That Guy (May 12, 2013)

Nice job pulling that truck outta the muck, THW and smart thinking on the rules of engagement.

As for my day . . . I gotta to to work (boo hoo hoo).  But, times goes by and nothing lasts forever so will just suffer through it...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful sunny day here, and the lawn was dry from the previous rainfall...so I mowed this morning.  All was good, and then I came inside to shower and wash my hair.  Wheellll...when I went to dry my hair, using my newest (and very noisy) hand-held hair dryer...I heard it get SUPER loud, then there was a loud metal clatter within the dryer, I jumped up and pulled the plug from the wall, expecting it to go up in flames.   Anyhoo, all was well, and I just threw it in the trash, and used my trusty old GE dryer.

Finished the day with a nice grilled rib-eye steak that hubby made on the barby, sat outside for awhile and enjoyed my newly clipped grass with the dog and cat...mellow day. :tranquillity:


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 13, 2013)

BBB's on the deck railing looking in the window crowing...we're goin'
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have my mind set on trout on the campfire tonight.


----------



## That Guy (May 13, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I have my mind set on trout on the campfire tonight.



I have fond memories of trout fishing with my grandfather along the creeks near his home when I was a wee lad.  The family would settle along shore, build a fire and pop 'em in the pan.  Delicious.  We also did grunion, grabbing them as they washed up on the beach and went clamming.  Boy, those were the good ol' days!


----------



## That Guy (May 13, 2013)

Couldn't report power out without power...    Just as it came back and I turned on the radio, they were reporting wires down and a grass fire just up the road.  Never heard any sirens and don't see or smell smoke.  So, guessing it was small and under control quickly.

After working the weekend, it's always strange going back on Monday as it seems an actual weekend is due.  Come tomorrow and the next, I won't exactly be sure just what day it is . . .

Surf is up and knee is . . . still troubling.  Hard to realize my charging "daze" are over...


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 14, 2013)

All is fine in the world today so far...the racoon is once again trapped, going for a nice ride in the country this morning.  

BuckBuckBuck has been practicing his wake up call for the last hour after I turned him out.  Except for the two silly sister cats, they are mostly coming to grips with BBB being around.  The Gangstas are learning more restraint in chasing other animals because of BBB.  They barely looked at the coon in the cage this morning...or maybe it's because there have been so many of them lately the thrill is wearing off. 

Going to town to do some dog laundry, blankets I don't put in my machine then home to pressure wash the deck, thinking about giving it another coat of stain soon.

Our fishing trip turned out to be sort of a bust yesterday, as far as catching fish goes.  Had a great day though, the weather was awesome, the scenery was beautiful, and I was the only one that caught a fish.  It was a wonderful pan size trout.  I put him on a stringer in the water and told him to hope we didn't catch another one, or he was dinner tonight.  It was his lucky day, he was set free to return to his river home.


----------



## TWHRider (May 14, 2013)

Buh bye-buhbye buh-byyyye!  (think Carrie Underwood's "Two Black Cadillacs") and don't come back Rocky, if you value your life

Buckbuckbuck - the ever persistent call of a Rooster - I'm glad it's you and not me.  There would be times I wouldn't care how pretty he was - his beak might find itself in the stewpot for making so much racket - lol lol

"Happy Days Are Here Again"  sings the fish.  I'm not surprised it was you who caught the only fish.  My life long friends, in PA, grew up deer hunting.  Their husbands don't like hunting with them because they always get the first (oftentimes only) deer - lol lol lol

I am still whacking grass.  I'm down to the last 8 gallons of the 72 gallons of diesel I bought ten days or so ago  Old Bess the farm tractor gets about 87 MPG but I have to keep her in second gear, the pasture is so tall and thick.  The John Deere is a 2005 and doesn't get near that kind of mileage.  It's also a diesel but it's got all that non-polluting stuff on the engine, so not nearly as MPG efficient


----------



## That Guy (May 14, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> All is fine in the world today so far...the racoon is once again trapped, going for a nice ride in the country this morning.
> 
> BuckBuckBuck has been practicing his wake up call for the last hour after I turned him out.  Except for the two silly sister cats, they are mostly coming to grips with BBB being around.  The Gangstas are learning more restraint in chasing other animals because of BBB.  They barely looked at the coon in the cage this morning...or maybe it's because there have been so many of them lately the thrill is wearing off.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, the key word here is "again"...   Looking forward to "once and for all".  Buckbuckbuck sounds like he's got something to crow about as he's made himself at home.  As for pressure washing the deck . . . does that mean "GET OUT THERE AND WASH THE DECK!"???


----------



## That Guy (May 14, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I am still whacking grass.



Interesting you should mention that.  Have recently noticed the grass just mowed in the field is getting taller.  Too bad we don't have any goats to keep things trimmed.


----------



## That Guy (May 14, 2013)

Well, the money grubbing purse-string holders announced another round of early retirement offers.  Stingy little incentive and only two (count 'em TWO) lowly employees will be anointed the chosen ones.  There are at least . . . well, far too many in my group who will be climbing over each other to scrape up the crumbs.  Guess I'll be relegated to standing back and waving good-bye...


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Interesting you should mention that.  Have recently noticed the grass just mowed in the field is getting taller.  Too bad we don't have any goats to keep things trimmed.



Just the mere mention of goats makes me want to rip my hair out, tear my clothes off and go running up the road...being chased by men in white coats.  It's a been there, done that story and I still have flashbacks of my hubby trying to restrain me from going in the house to get the Colt .45..and I don't mean malt liquor!


*TWH*....Whew, yer makin' me tired and sweaty just reading about your mowing, how often do you do it? Quite an expensive proposition with the fuel costs, lucky you have Ol' Bess.

With having land the work is never done...when we moved here, silly, silly me thought it would be easy to take care of..after all, out of 10 acres, only about 3 are actually clear and we are sitting out on the wilderness surrounded by woods.

Little did I imagine that the flora and fauna in the woods have one mission, and that is to reclaim every square inch of cleared land...making it a full time job keeping it at bay!

Yesterday we started dividing the chicken coop aka cat house into two spaces, one side for BBB and the other for the cats.  Today we have to put the chicken wire divider up and BuckBuckBuck will officially have a home.  Yesterday he kept his eye on the remodeling and clucked his approval. I don't think the cats are going to be as happy...
dang.. all that work for one little chicken


----------



## rkunsaw (May 16, 2013)

Oops, I'll try again


----------



## rkunsaw (May 16, 2013)

Just the mere mention of goats makes me want to rip my hair out, tear my clothes off and go running up the road:thumbsup:

Goats,goats,goats


----------



## TWHRider (May 16, 2013)

--


Ozarkgal said:


> Just the mere mention of goats makes me want to rip my hair out, tear my clothes off and go running up the road...being chased by men in white coats.  It's a been there, done that story and I still have flashbacks of my hubby trying to restrain me from going in the house to get the Colt .45..and I don't mean malt liquor!*Ok, what's the Goat Story - lol lol  I was once head-butted to the point I would have been rendered unable to have children, if I hadn't already been "fixed" lol lol lol  My friend bought what she thought was a baby Nubian, so she rocked in the rocker in the house, all the time.  One day she realized he wasn't a Nubian and put him outside permanently.  His big self was not happy about that, plus he was jealous of anyone that talked to Jackie, longer than 30 seconds.  I was really glad he was de-horned.  And he stunk to the Heavens since, like all good male goats, he peed on his beard constantly.*
> 
> 
> *TWH*....Whew, yer makin' me tired and sweaty just reading about your mowing, how often do you do it? Quite an expensive proposition with the fuel costs, lucky you have Ol' Bess.*Nearly every day, until I get everything cut because, I can't stay on the tractor longer than 4 hours.  That really tisses me off; I used to be able to start as soon as the dew was off the grass and go until I either needed to re-fuel or it was dark.
> ...


*They're probably already plotting how to get of that Little Chicken.  The sky could be falling on Chicken Little, if the cats have any say in the matter - lol

Duke is not shedding like he should, so I'm going to have to body clip him today  While he does not have the typical coat, nor is it splotchy, I am really afraid he's in early Cushings stage  He is completely shed out back to his withers.  He doesn't have much of a coat left from there back but, it's not letting go - not good not good not good  He has spent the last two days in the open end stall because it's been too hot for him to go outside.

I've doubled his Chastetree but it isn't helping like it has in the past.  I have suspected for quite awhile he might be low-grade cushings but kept hoping I was wrong because he does not have the classic symptoms

Annnd I've got to rasp Joker's front hooves today.  The Brothers trimmed last Friday (they come every four weeks), so it's time for me to take some heel off and pull his toes back from the top some more.  His heels have become underrun from the founder and his front quarters want to flare, so I have to stay on top of things, in-between formal trimming visits.  That way The Brothers can make progress with the reshaping.

I should be as skinny as a broom handle, shouldn't I?  Not the case - not the case at all and this time of year, I barely eat because food does not sound good at the end of the day.  Once I eat my breakfast bagle with peanut butter and a chicken or tuna sandwich for lunch, I'm pretty much done for the day <sigh>*


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2013)

Sorry 'bout the goat thing...


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2013)

Light rain came in overnight.  Radio guy mentioned it on the radio as I was coming home but they try to forecast a wide area and don't give much detail.  So, gotta check some weather sites to see what brought it . . .

Otherwise, useless radio guy said it'll be a nice weekend upcoming which is great as I'm takin' extra days off for the remembrance of my birth...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> --*
> Duke is not shedding like he should, so I'm going to have to body clip him today  While he does not have the typical coat, nor is it splotchy, I am really afraid he's in early Cushings stage  He is completely shed out back to his withers.  He doesn't have much of a coat left from there back but, it's not letting go - not good not good not good  He has spent the last two days in the open end stall because it's been too hot for him to go outside.
> 
> I've doubled his Chastetree but it isn't helping like it has in the past.  I have suspected for quite awhile he might be low-grade cushings but kept hoping I was wrong because he does not have the classic symptoms
> ...



TWHRider, sorry to hear about Duke, you're a smart lady to treat your horses with natural herbs, too bad the chasteberry isn't helping as usual.   I admire you for all the loving care you give your horses, I know it's a lot of work for you every day.  Sorry your appetite is dwindling, hope you stay healthy with your limited diet, don't want you to get sickly. :girl_hug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Otherwise, useless radio guy said it'll be a nice weekend upcoming which is great as I'm takin' extra days off for the remembrance of my birth...



Happy Birthday That Guy!  Hope you have a great looong weekend!! :happybday:


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2013)

Thanks, SeaBreeze!  Used to take traditional hike along the coast each year but overpopulation slowed that down and ancient leg injury troubles keeping me close to home this time.

Was just checking weather report to find out where the little rain came from and saw that a mountain lion is trapped in an aquaduct in Santa Cruz.  Poor guy.  Sure hope they don't decide to shoot him.  Yep, that's always the solution . . . kill, kill, kill...


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2013)

breaking news update



> mountain lion stuck in downtown santa cruz
> the big cat is napping in an aqueduct and police are considering driving a cop car up branciforte creek to push it back up to the mountains.



Whew . . . that's a much better solution.  Hoping for the best all the way around.  Makes getting rid of Rocky Raccoon tame in it's comparison...


----------



## TWHRider (May 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Otherwise, useless radio guy said it'll be a nice weekend upcoming which is great as I'm takin' extra days off for the remembrance of my birth...



Happy Birthday!!!! :happybday:

 I endured that remembrance last week.   The sound of my age (66) sounds uglier with each passing year.  I've decided, from here on out, I am going to be "46" and let everyone say "Blessss herrrr harrrrrt, she looks awful; what's she going to look like when she hits her 60's?"  :turnaround:


----------



## TWHRider (May 16, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> TWHRider, sorry to hear about Duke, you're a smart lady to treat your horses with natural herbs, too bad the chasteberry isn't helping as usual.   I admire you for all the loving care you give your horses, I know it's a lot of work for you every day.  Sorry your appetite is dwindling, hope you stay healthy with your limited diet, don't want you to get sickly. :girl_hug:



Thanks Seabreeze.  Duke's been my bud for 22-1/2 years and I hate seeing these insidious metabolic diseases take control of him.  He should still be going Heck Bent For Election.  I took my Arab/Saddlebred from his birth on my parents farm to age 29 when I lost him to cancer.  He went on his last, hard 20 mile ride when he was 27 and finished way ahead of most of the group.  I had expected the same for Duke but I had to stop that kind of rough riding when he was 20.

Don't worry about me not eating - I make up for it in the winter - lol lol  I never was one to eat much during the hot months.  Always too much heavy work to do outside and over-eating in the heat makes me ill - literally - lol lol    I focus on high protein foods and take my fair share of vitamins:kiwi-fruit:

 "That Guy's" jar of honey on his fishing boat, is my jar of Peanut Butter - lol lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I endured that remembrance last week.   The sound of my age (66) sounds uglier with each passing year.  I've decided, from here on out, I am going to be "46" and let everyone say "Blessss herrrr harrrrrt, she looks awful; what's she going to look like when she hits her 60's?"  :turnaround:



Happy Belated "46th" Birthday TWHRider! resent:  :love_heart:  I'm sure you still look like 30 something.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 16, 2013)

*TWH*...Happy belated birthday...You snuck that one by us.:happybday:epper:epper:

Sorry to hear about your concerns with Duke and Cushings...maybe he's just hanging onto that extra coat because of the crazy spring weather we've had.  There is a small group of donkeys that live down the road and yesterday they came up to the truck as we were passing through (they roam the road between cattle guards) and I was noticing that they all are hanging onto heavy coats, and have not really begun to shed at all.

*That Guy...*Happy Birthday to you, too.  Hope you had a nice celebration.:happybday:resent:resent:resent:

It's becoming more and more difficult to balance nature with urban sprawl.  My friend in Texas is having trouble in her neighborhood recently with coyotes snatching small dogs.  They are doing some construction work in a park near her home and stirring up the critters.  They gotta go somewhere, and they have to eat.  I'm glad they were able to deal with the lion without killing him.

Hubby just came in and told me we have yet another coon in the trap that wants to go for a ride to visit his buddies.  The word must be out in the coon hood that we have cat food. I moved the cat food container, which has a locking top as well as a tight bungee cord around it to the shed last week.  After capturing the last two coons I thought we were done and I moved it back to the cat house.  This morning I find it turned over with the top and bungee cord off and about 5 lbs of cat food from a brand new sack gone.  

In the past we have had the occasional coon, but nothing like these raiders, night after night.  I don't want to, but I may be forced to get an outside dog to scare them off.  Guess I'll be taking a ride in the morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2013)

*Ozark*, glad you were able to trap a raccoon, hopefully you can relocate and say bye-bye for good.  You should put a dot of orange spray paint on them, to help identify them in the future.   They do love cat and dog food, the one that used to break into our garage was after dry dog food.


----------



## That Guy (May 17, 2013)

TWH!  We share, not only the beautiful month of May to enter this life, but also the same year. Sixty-six!  Has a nice ring to it . . .


----------



## That Guy (May 17, 2013)

Followed the saga of Johnny Cougar stuck in downtown Santa Cruz and elated to learn they finally tranquilized the poor guy and relocated him back into the mountains.  He was an adolescent and you know how much trouble those pesky teenagers can be . . . 

So, waiting, waiting, waiting on my appointed sat TV guy...  It's 0803 and counting.  IshehereyetIshehereyetIshehereyet???  Looking forward to wander once again into the vaste wasteland....


----------



## Anne (May 17, 2013)

Belated Happy Birthday, TWH and That Guy!!!  Hope the days were good ones!!


----------



## That Guy (May 17, 2013)

Thanks, Anne.

Well, tv guy left and I'm hooked up...  Spent a couple minutes cruising the wasteland and tore myself away from the allure of total mind rotting blather.  Will wait until tonight to once more dare venture through that door . . .     Too nice outside to be spending time as a blob on the couch.  

Got a big old pole sunk in the ground, finally, and attached the suet feeder I've been promising the woodpeckers.  But, don't have the suet I thought was at the bottom of the birdseed barrel.  So . . . , until the next shopping spree . . . sorry Woody.  Planted some greens for Hello Kitty which is silly because there's grass for her to chew all over the place.  But, it's fun to give her a very own pot of salad.  Got some succulents for the rock garden and may or may not get them in the ground, today.  Tomorrow or the next . . . for sure...


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 18, 2013)

*That Guy: *


> Too nice outside to be spending time as a blob on the couch.



See you didn't need that TV after all...:tv:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me, I'm digging ditches today...sigh..I thought retirement meant you got to watch TV and be a couch potato.  The last heavy rainstorm rutted our driveway, so I'm digging the drainage ditch out more and trying to fill in one side of the driveway, then have more road base poured on it...

BuckBuckBuck's new home is on hold.  Hubby got a spring cold , so he's out of commission for a couple of days, and we still have to make a door.  Neither of us are good carpenters, but I think I can manage a to do a door if I have to...that's after I finish the driveway.....The work around here never ends.


----------



## That Guy (May 18, 2013)

Well . . . too many channels and nothin' on.  Yep.  Gonna need a guide as scrolling through the myriad of useless viewing possibilites on screen takes hours.  Did find a movie on "The Runaways", infamous all female band predating the Bangles and the Donnas.  Joan Jett, Lita Ford and Cherie Currie all got their start as youngsters.  I do love movies about musicians.  Mostly, enjoy their beginnings.  After drugs and fame and ego take over, it's just downhill...

Will get to enjoy The Preakness later today and Saturday Night Live. Yea!!!

But, discovered HD as ordered was not installed.  Not the tech's fault.  He was a great guy and just doing as instructed.  Called the customer service folks which was such a much better experience than the original hell of ordering service.  Customer service guy could only agree and was just shaking his head along with me.  So, made appointment for revisit and corrections . . .

Meanwhile, mind rotting will continue.

Oh, and more excitement!  Stoooopid batteries in my wireless mouse died and couldn't do squat with this here 'puter box thing.  So, an unplanned trip into town to buy batts and am once again cruisin' the interwebs...


----------



## That Guy (May 18, 2013)

WOO HOO!!!  _Call Northside 777 _on PBS, shortly.  This is why I wanted tv service.  A movie made in 1932!  The best!  Yea.....


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 19, 2013)

Went for a ride down an old gravel road with coon #5 this morning.  I'm starting a new colony a few miles up the road in an old cemetery.  They're all getting together for a reunion and to reminisce about the great cat food they used to steal at that place down on the creek.

 I think I've figured out why there's suddenly such a bunch of them. The guy up the road just cleared off 80 acres for pasture, and I think they're all running for cover down the hill. This all started happening about the same time.








#5


----------



## That Guy (May 19, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Went for a ride down an old gravel road with coon #5 this morning.  I'm starting a new colony a few miles up the road in an old cemetery.  They're all getting together for a reunion and to reminisce about the great cat food they used to steal at that place down on the creek.
> 
> I think I've figured out why there's suddenly such a bunch of them. The guy up the road just cleared off 80 acres for pasture, and I think they're all running for cover down the hill. This all started happening about the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 19, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



I'm going to be dreaming about these critters tonight.  The thing is they have such an innocent look on their face. You can just see the wondering in their eyes about what's going to happen. But they are starting to get on my last nerve, and not so cute anymore.  Even the dogs ignore them in the cage now, where they used to go ballistic when they saw them.


----------



## That Guy (May 20, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> . . . not so cute anymore.



My entire perception of them being "cute" ended abruptly when mama came at me with her babies behind her.  Anyone who's had an experience of the not so cute kind with a raccoon will never think of them the same again.  I think that "cute" act is just a ploy, anyway.


----------



## TWHRider (May 20, 2013)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes!

Ozarkgal, you've been busy!  The forest critters seemed to have been pretty busy last winter.  I am seeing more rabbits than usual - one is even eating at the bird feeder, which drives the two indoor cats bonkers - lol

A wild turkey was headed for the barn Sunday morning; he surely had to have lost what little brains he has as the  4-wheeler riding cat was stalking him.  Mr TWH had to go out and chase the turkey before the Admiral had him for breakfast.

Someone on another forum was fishing in their own pond, when they claim a big Water snake came out of the water and tried to steal their fish.  We told them it wasn't a Water Moccasin because it was too long.  That same person also commented they have seen a snapper in the pond area.  Not a good thing to have around if your kids are running barefoot.

This spring seems to be a bigger tick season than last Spring.  There's still some fence trimming left but, I finally got all the bushogging done, so hopefully that will reduce tick activity on my horses.  Grass was four feet tall in bottom land.  It was dry enough in the swamp area the horses can get to, that I only had to leave a 50' x 200' strip.  That dark mud looked innocent enough but when it starts churling up on the tractor tires, I know I could just as easily (and quickly) sink to the axles.  I am not playing chicken with the mud pit; especially at the end of the day


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 20, 2013)

*TWH*...speaking of being busy, you've had your share! I bet us old gals could work circles around the young'uns, bad backs and all.

Yes, the ticks and snakes and turtles are out here in full force.  Hubby nailed a large cottonmouth in the creek this afternoon and the dogs are getting their daily tick check, had one on my butt cheek yesterday, not attached, just crawling..Yuck!  So far the chiggers haven't gotten us yet, except  one for me.

I spent three days digging deeper ditches on the sides of my driveway and patching washouts that happened during the last gully washer.  I had new gravel delivered and spread today and had to smooth that out by hand with a rake.  Now it looks like we're in for another big frog strangler for the next three days, which means all the loose, new gravel will probably end up at the bottom of the hill...can't win for losing some days.

Coon #6 went to join his buds today.  He had to wait until late afternoon to hitch his ride as we were busy with trying to finish the driveway before the gravel truck came..it gave him some time to sit and think about the error of his ways.







Good ol' #6,...is there no end? Not cute anymore...no, definitely not cute!!

*I'm starting to question this living in the woods idea.  It seemed like a good one at the time. Today, I'm feeling envious of ladies who spa, lunch and shop all day.*


----------



## SifuPhil (May 20, 2013)

I did another all-nighter last night and didn't succumb to Nod until about 5 this morning.

At 7 I was jolted awake by a loud crash coming from somewhere outside. I stumbled to the door, looked out and lo and behold, a bucket crane was tearing down an annex next to the church on the corner.

There's the church, right on the corner, a beautiful old place; next to it is a school, formerly a Catholic grade school but since the bidget cuts is just used by church groups for meetings. A driveway separates this school from an annex they built later (probably in the '70's). It was this annex they were tearing down.

The de-construction lasted most of the day, and when I went for a walk at 6pm tonight all that remained was a huge pile of brick and boards. 

Soon, I fear, I shall be living on a 20-acre vacant lot ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 20, 2013)

Boy, what a rude awakening!  I'd love to get my hands on those old bricks...how about sending me enough to do a patio?layful:


----------



## That Guy (May 20, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *Today, I'm feeling envious of ladies who spa, lunch and shop all day.*



No!  No!  No!  You NEVER want to become one of those vapid narcissists!  Please!  Keep working on the life in the woods bit.  Much more rewarding.


----------



## That Guy (May 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Soon, I fear, I shall be living on a 20-acre vacant lot ...



Not to worry.  I'm sure the building will be replaced with something wonderful . . . like WALMART.  Wheeeee....


----------



## SifuPhil (May 21, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Boy, what a rude awakening!  I'd love to get my hands on those old bricks...how about sending me enough to do a patio?layful:



There are actually enough to build a few patios, but I think the shipping and handling would be a killer! 



			
				That Guy said:
			
		

> Not to worry.  I'm sure the building will be replaced with something wonderful . . . like WALMART.  Wheeeee....



It would have to be the world's smallest Wally-Mart, because the lot is only perhaps 40'x100', but I wouldn't put it past them to try. 

You'd be hearing reports of a black-clad figure stealing around at night and of the resulting explosions the next day ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 21, 2013)

That Guy said:


> No!  No!  No!  You NEVER want to become one of those vapid narcissists!  Please!  Keep working on the life in the woods bit.  Much more rewarding.



Thanks for the encouragement That Guy.  You, of course are right, but I had a weak moment of being extremely tired and feeling sorry for my self.  I was never one of those _vapid narcissists_, even when I lived in the city and had all those amenities at my disposal. My spare time was spent at the barn where I kept my horses breathing in the smell of horses and fresh air, never did fit in with the mall gals.....



Green acres is the place for me. 
        Farm livin' is the life for me. 
        Land spreadin' out so far and wide 
        Keep Manhattan, just give me that countryside.    (Guess this will be my _ear worm_ for the day.)

Today, it is stormy so not much outside work will be going on.  I've been working like a day laborer for the past three days, so I think I think I'll take it easy today and let my back catch up to my brain that is in constant planning mode.  Yeeeaaah, right!

Also, That Guy, did you get those succulents planted?  I used to have a lot of potted cactus..some got huge and I only started them from the tiny potted ones.  I enjoyed them because they come in such a variety of wonderful shapes and some have beautiful blooms. They are a bugger to transplant though when they out grow their pots.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> There are actually enough to build a few patios, but I think the shipping and handling would be a killer!



 Yeah, but think how cool it would be sitting on the brick patio, under a Sunsetter awning enjoying a brewski.


----------



## That Guy (May 21, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Thanks for the encouragement That Guy.  You, of course are right, but I had a weak moment of being extremely tired and feeling sorry for my self.  I was never one of those _vapid narcissists_, even when I lived in the city and had all those amenities at my disposal. My spare time was spent at the barn where I kept my horses breathing in the smell of horses and fresh air, never did fit in with the mall gals.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's tough livin' in the city and not fitting in.  Makes me feel bad for the "Valleys" who have to drive over the hill to get some waves when we "Locals" just walk down the street.  Well, I feel bad for them until they get in the way . . . !

Glad you are taking it easy for a day.  Smart to take a break.

Yep, got succulents planted.  Sorta hodgepodge and curious how things will fill in as they grow.  Drove by the post office and found a little piece of ice plant with roots attached that the gardener had pulled while getting the area weeded.  Popped into the back of the truck and into the ground at home.  Have heard about slimeballs stealing people's plants right out of their yard . . . does this count?  Boy oh boy, do I know about transplanting cacti!  Have developed a pretty painless method of letting it rest on the shovel as I dig it out and plopping in it's new spot pretty easily.  Still, a job where one needs to pay attention through the entire process.


----------



## That Guy (May 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> It would have to be the world's smallest Wally-Mart, because the lot is only perhaps 40'x100', but I wouldn't put it past them to try.
> 
> You'd be hearing reports of a black-clad figure stealing around at night and of the resulting explosions the next day ...



Was actually thinking 7-11 but thought Wally was a more obnoxious example.  As for black-ops . . . some guys torched a hotel that was being built along the shore in Half Moon Bay a number of years ago.  Naturally, the developers just started over and today it's a "lovely" tourist trap.


----------



## TICA (May 23, 2013)

Spent the last few days ripping up carpet from the living room and the bedroom.   The carpet wasn't the problem, it was all of the staples holding down the underlay - a real pain in more ways than one.  Going to wash walls and freshen up the paint on the main floor of the house and then put down new floors.  Although I'd love to have hardwood, that won't work with the dogs so I'm going to go laminate and then put that "For Sale" sign up.  Doesn't feel like retirement but it is much more fulfilling work.


----------



## That Guy (May 23, 2013)

TICA said:


> Spent the last few days ripping up carpet from the living room and the bedroom.   The carpet wasn't the problem, it was all of the staples holding down the underlay - a real pain in more ways than one.  Going to wash walls and freshen up the paint on the main floor of the house and then put down new floors.  Although I'd love to have hardwood, that won't work with the dogs so I'm going to go laminate and then put that "For Sale" sign up.  Doesn't feel like retirement but it is much more fulfilling work.



Funny how doing work for yourself is so much more rewarding then workin' for the man...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2013)

Winding down packing up the camper for camping/fishing trip that we'll be taking after the holiday traffic rush.  We'll be gone a couple of weeks, no computer, phone, etc.  Furkiddos are also looking forward to getting back to nature. nthego:


----------



## That Guy (May 24, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Winding down packing up the camper for camping/fishing trip that we'll be taking after the holiday traffic rush.  We'll be gone a couple of weeks, no computer, phone, etc.  Furkiddos are also looking forward to getting back to nature. nthego:



Ahhh, getting back to nature. When visiting my son and daughter-in-law in Austin, went toooobing down the river.  Every time the current would push one of us toward a logjam along the shore, my daughter-in-law would say in her sweet, darling way, "Nature!"

Yes!  Smart to wait until after the holiday traffic calms down.  My family never traveled on the holidays and it was really weird to do so when I left home.

- - - Updated - - -

OH, Krewl fate!  Proof the universe has a perverse sense of humor.  Was congratulating Hello Kitty and myself for beating (so I thought) the gophers . . .    HA!  They've regrouped and are back with a vengeance.  Of course, the attack is in the rock garden.  New succulents are getting munched and/or pushed up and out of their new homes.  Arrrrghhh!!!!  The fight continues....  @#%^&*!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 24, 2013)

Seabreeze..have a great trip.  We'll miss you....Travel safe and bring back lots of good memories to share!


How much wood does a woodchuck?  Mystery solved...They don't chuck any wood, they dig dens under my shed.  Yesterday, as we were putting away things from our shopping trip, hubby looked out the window and asked what was in the pasture.  I grabbed the binocs, and danged if I knew....some kind of strange animal munching on the grass..oh, wait...there's two of them.  Hubby guessed they were woodchucks.  I googled them and sure enough, big as life,  that's what the critters were.  That solved the mystery of what made two huge holes, tunneling under the shed overnight.....Well, the coons seemed to have slowed down, at least for now, only to be replaced by wood chucks.:banghead:

That Guy...I'll see your gophers and raise you a woodchuck and a coon....I have moles also, if you would like some of those too.  I'll throw them in free with the rocks


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Seabreeze..have a great trip.  We'll miss you....Travel safe and bring back lots of good memories to share!
> How much wood does a woodchuck?  Mystery solved...They don't chuck any wood, they dig dens under my shed.



Thanks so much Ozarkgal.   I've had some suspicious holes in my yard, surrounded by piles of sand/soil...never saw the culprit, but suspect it may be a woodchuck.


----------



## TWHRider (May 24, 2013)

Ditto the safe trip, much fun, and catch a lot of fish Seabreeze!  We will miss you but have a wonderful timenthego:

That Guy and Ozarkgal:  I'd have to fold -- all I have are those awful mutant looking moles and they are destroying the ground.  I used to have a dog that would dig for them, kill them and leave them for me to find; he's the only dog I've ever owned that would go after them.

I'd like Louie-the-Weasel dog next door a whole lot more if his JR/mix egotistical self would tear up the yard and leave me some dead moles instead of trying to steal the cat food like Marley-the-Weimaraner does <sigh>


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Ditto the safe trip, much fun, and catch a lot of fish Seabreeze!  We will miss you but have a wonderful timenthego:



Thank you TWHRider, I'll miss you guys too! :love_heart:


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 24, 2013)

Well, after giving the coons and ourselves a break for the last two days, hubby set the traps this evening.  Didn't catch a coon yet but, yeaaa..we caught the feral cat that has been lurking about for two months, eating the cat food and spraying "his territory" with his urine. Hubby chased him off this afternoon again, but it didn't take.  He came back for seconds tonight, and now he gets to go for a ride.  He is very feral and very belligerent. 

There is now a possum out there checking out the cat..don't imagine he's too happy being the evening entertainment.  We've lived here three years next month and haven't seen as many animals the whole time as we have in the last three weeks.....

Oh yeah, yesterday we came within inches of hitting a coyote on the highway when he darted out in front of the truck.  Hubby's quick brake reaction was the only thing that saved his hide.  We seem to be wildlife magnets lately for some reason.


----------



## TWHRider (May 25, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> We seem to be wildlife magnets lately for some reason.



I'm wondering if this weather might be a factor?  We have more critter activity than usual and closer to the house.

There's been a rabbit eating bird seed under the feeder every AM.  Then there's the gray squirrel that comes right to the sliding glass door and devils the heck out of one of the dogs.

We now have two types of Woodpeckers duking it out at the bird feeder.  The Red-headed fella has been here a couple years - I don't know where the other one came from.

There was the wild turkey headed for the barn the other AM and they never come close to the buildings.  The Admiral was stalking him and thought his fat feline self was going to kill that turkey but Mr. TWH went out and shooed the dumb turkey back into the pasture.

Folks on a couple of the horse forums have been talking about seeing snakes when they haven't been used to that.

There's been plenty of rain, I see berries on the bushes, so I know they're not hungry or thirsty.


I'm thinking the weather is so "skew-hawwed", as dad used to say, that it's got all the animals on the move in a way we're not used to seeing


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)

Same here with multiple animal sightings.  Could be  . . . the end of the world...    Somebody, t'row dem bones, read those tea leaves, spin in circles, eat some majick poison and let us know.

Super moon.  Hope you watched it rise.  Closest to Earth in its perigee  and beautiful.  Mercury, Venus and Jupiter are doing some wonderful things right after sunset.

So, the gopher battle continues.  Oh, not to worry.  I've got raccoons, moles, coyotes, deer, rattlers AND mountain lions to contend with.  So far, only the stupid gophers are the problem...

My older sister up in Northern California just wrote to tell me two BEARS crossed the road in front of her as she was driving and made eye contact with her...  Not Yogi!


----------



## TWHRider (May 25, 2013)

Yes, the moon is glorious.  I look at the sky every single night, after lights out at the barn, so I never miss anything going on up there

*ThatGuy, *when I lived in SoCal and my yard was more gophers than dirt, somebody told me to throw un-chewed Juicy Fruit gum down the holes because they love that sweet smell, will chew the gum, can't digest it, so suffocate from it.

I had tried everything, including those whackadoo electronic devices; all those did was buy somebody an expensive supper out of my checkbook

The juicy fruit gum did seem to work but using the gum was about the same time a white barn owl took roost in the 40' palm tree in my front yard and the gophers seemed to disappear.  The baby owls fell out of the nest with frequency but the gophers disappeared. 

 When the owls fell out, I would wrap them in towels and carry them somewhere down toward Riverside, to a lady who rescued/rehabbed Raptors and turned them loose away from population once they were ready.


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)

TWH.  I've heard about the juicy fruit gum thing but may just have to try it, now.  Hear and have seen lots of owls at night but need to alert them to the latest crop of critters.  Would think coyotes are feasting on them, too.  Probably more than enough to go around.


----------



## Anne (May 25, 2013)

Hmmm...more copperheads here this year, so I hear - haven't seen one yet, myself.  Something digging holes in the backyard; not sure what as yet.  They say animals are on the move more before a big earthquake....sure hope that's not it.

I do think it's this wacky weather, for some reason.


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)

Anne said:


> They say animals are on the move more before a big earthquake....



Once, years ago, I noticed our cat and her kittens really whooping it up and acting crazy.  Sure enough an earthquake hit that day.


----------



## TWHRider (May 26, 2013)

Anne said:


> They say animals are on the move more before a big earthquake....sure hope that's not it.



That didn't even occur to me - great - :distress:


----------



## That Guy (May 26, 2013)

Was having an interesting dream just before awaking.  People were gathering on a hillside for music and I was trying to get to the sound equipment for adjustments.  Making my way down the hill, suddenly got a calf cramp and was concerned about being embarrassed with hopping, limping and swearing in pain around a crowd.  Hillside and crowd were imaginary, music was coming from my radio and the damned cramp was as real as they get.  OW!

Watching Indy 500 but usually just enjoy the start and finish.  Did a very brief check on gophers and no obvious activity. Will get brave later and inspect further...


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 27, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Once, years ago, I noticed our cat and her kittens really whooping it up and acting crazy.  Sure enough an earthquake hit that day.



Yes, animals have a sixth sense about impending weather events.  I lived in Oregon when the  Mt. St. Helens volcano erupted.  They had predicted the eruption for a couple of weeks before it blew.  I was in Reno the day it happened, and I called home to my room mate.  She said there was a lot of ash falling from the eruption, and that just prior to the blow, her cat went bonkers, running around and clawing at the door, wanting out.  She was worried because the cat had not came back yet.

 When I got home a couple of days later, the cat still had not appeared.  So, we went looking and found her dead not far from home, apparently struck by a car. I had a Siamese cat at the time and he seemed to be disoriented as well, and wanted no part of going outside.

Also, That Guy...your moon photo is beautiful.  What a great capture!


----------



## That Guy (May 27, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Also, That Guy...your moon photo is beautiful.  What a great capture!


----------



## TICA (May 29, 2013)

Old carpet is removed and the walls are painted.  Finally got the lawn mower working and did the front lawn for the first time.  We've had so much rain, this was the first time the grass was dry enough.  Took the car in for a tune up and safety inspection this morning and bought a new patio umbrella and solar light.  I really shouldn't hang around waiting for the car, it always means more money spent.  Off to look at new flooring tomorrow.  Going to try and lay it myself (laminate), but have a backup plan should I make a mess of it.


----------



## That Guy (May 29, 2013)

TICA, always have a backup plan...!  Sounds like you were pretty busy and I understand completely about hanging around waiting and spending more money in the process.

Headed to one of the few remaining bookstores around to gather some new reads and was disappointed to find sparse shelves.  Won't be long before they'll go out of business, too.  Guess Amazon will be getting more of my business.  But, I miss browsing the shelves...    AND I am NOT a Kindle kinda guy.

Checked waves and nothing to speak of which is good as a great white has been cruising the surfline.  Generally, they come in around August and September . . . they key word here being "generally".  Drove through the old neighborhood which made me sad as it's undergoing redevelopment ruination.  Why the clueless have such a need to find something beautiful and "make it better" will always be a mystery to me.  Guess clueless explains it pretty well.

Gonna have some lunch and get outside to continue digging out big ol' overgrown monster bush so I can replace it with something else and watch it become an overgrown monstrosity.  Also, want to get to work on clearing rest of little hillside of weeds so wildflowers can go down this Fall.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 30, 2013)

Cooling vest?  Never heard of it..I WANT one!!  The humidity is the thing that stops me in my tracks..can't take it. It's especially hard when you have animals to attend to and have no choice.  I don't miss the days of trying to condition horses and having to wait until evening to work them, even then the humidity wasn't much better.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 30, 2013)

TICA..be careful of your knees, trying to lay that floor.  Getting down on my knees just briefly caused a torn meniscus, which ultimately led to a knee replacement.  Now I cringe when I see anyone down on their knees.  Good luck with your projects, the fun has now officially begun.

That Guy..I am a bookaholic and used to love browsing in bookstores for hours.  In Texas they have some bookstores called Half Price Books.  They deal in new and used books, as well as old vinyl, and used cassettes a cd's.  Every thing is half of it's original price and the inventory is constantly changing as they would buy your old books and music.  A great concept that I always wished was my idea. I really miss going there.

I'm with you on the Kindle thing.  It's just not the same as having a book in your hand, for many reasons.  I have several books downloaded, but can't get into reading them.

No big doings today. Yesterday, I swapped out the winter clothes for the summer clothes and organized the closet.  I have little closet space, so that's become a spring ritual that takes all day.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 30, 2013)

Cooling vests are cool! 

Back in the day I was working as a safety manager for a secondary lead refinery (they reclaimed old lead from batteries, etc.) in City of Industry, CA. The summer-time temps were insane, as you can imagine, and we had to walk around in RACAL suits ...



... so yeah, the cooling vests were a Godsend.

Knees are very fragile structures considering the work they're called upon to perform - that's why we target them in fights. 

Two Old Goats seems to be a nice natural remedy for some of those arthritis symptoms. Thanks for mentioning it - I'll have to order some and try it out.


----------



## TICA (May 30, 2013)

Wow - Cooling vests!!!!!!!   Didn't know they existed but I'm impressed!!    Knees are holding out OK so far, I have an old pillow that I generally use and also those foam knee pads.  I'm just about ready for the flooring but haven't been able to find just the right laminate so the hunt continues.   Finally got the lawn mower started and was able to get the front yard done.  Rode my horse last night, just a light walk through the fields.  He's just back on grass, gradually a little at a time, so he was being lazy and so was I.  Was a lovely ride until the black flies discovered us, so back to the barn we went.

Today, picked up some more paint to touch up the bedroom in preparation of the flooring I don't have yet!   Also stopped at the office to hand in the last of my equipment so that part of my life is over.   Enjoying the freedom of not having a schedule except for the one I make myself.  Retirement is good!!!


----------



## That Guy (May 30, 2013)

Knees, Knees, Knees!  Worked on weeding the bank in preparations for wildflowers and dug a bit around the monster bush that's got go . . . until the bad knee began to hurt too much.  What's that saying about the mind being willing but the body . . .    Look at the weeding job and just know I could finish it in an afternoon were I a younger man.  Alas, it will take awhile...


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 30, 2013)

TWH...thanks for the info on the cooling vest.  They are reasonably priced, and such fashionable colors. layful: I am definitely getting the Two Old Goat arthritis lotion. For some reason, this rings a bell.  I may have seen it at the co-op at some time.

I agree on the Armstrong flooring. I had it my Texas house, and it wore well.  I really like the good linoleum that looks like real wood.  I wanted to put that in my kitchen, but got out voted.  In fact, I would like it in my whole house...easy to take care of.  I have tile in the kitchen and it's hard on the old legs, and anything glass that hits the floor has no chance.  I have most of the floor covered in thick rubber mats, since I love to cook and spend a lot of time there.  The mats are a PITA because they are heavy and hard to move to clean the floor.


----------



## TICA (May 31, 2013)

I have put Armstrong lino tiles in the upstairs bedrooms and my kitchen.  Really easy to do and doesn't show the dirt and very easy on the legs.  Still prepping the floors for the laminate and hope to go shopping for it later today!


----------



## That Guy (May 31, 2013)

Sounds like things are going smoothly, TICA.

Ran errands this morning.  Off to the bank, the post office and grocery store.  Lucked out and got one of the pretty checkout ladies.  Yea!  While loading the truck with purchases, a guy asked for a ride up the hill as he has bad knees.  Drove him home and resisted patting myself on the back for the good deed.  Then, after putting things away and watering plants, logged on here and found that great video of paying it forward.  Cosmic, indeed...  Much thanks to our Knightofalbion.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 31, 2013)

Had to go with hubby to a doc visit in Mountain Home.  The highlight of the trip was lunch at Sonic and a trip to Orshelins,   is a large farm store, similar to Tractor Supply.  I don't know how my heart can take the excitement!  

Hubby bought another pair of denim coveralls, his fashion statement now that he is a wannabe  hillbilly.  Looked for the Two Old Goats arthritis lotion, but no luck there. 

My nature moment came today when we were on our little gravel road (minus the gravel, the county is too stingy to put any down)...as we came around the corner a tiny new fawn was running down the middle of the road.  It continued on for quite a way finally running off into the bushes.  I sure hope he hadn't lost mama, as he was practically newborn.

For the last three days a new fawn has wandered to the edge of the creek bank and stands watching us for several minutes before running back into the brush.  I'm sure his mama is close by watching junior.  So cute to see the curiosity, though.

BuckBuckBuck got tricked into the chicken coop this morning, and I locked him up while we were gone.  Not a happy Rooster.  When we got home and let him out he crowed for 10 minutes letting me know he didn't appreciate the incarceration.  He's quite a character now, follows us every where and if we all go in the house and leave him, he sits on the deck railing and looks in the window.


----------

